# Honey and cheese



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Sounds good. I don't know the types of blue you are suggesting, but I buy English Stilton Blue from Trader Joe's. The next chunk will be dedicated to trying your suggestion.


----------



## RogerC (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't realise you could get Blue Stilton in the USA. This is the best blue cheese in the world. I was once dining with friends in a restaurant and asked for Blue Stilton as the final course. The proprietor came and apologised because he only had the last inch or so of a whole cheese that had been soaked in port but that we could have it for free if we wanted!! Silly chap!! We had to spoon this dark pink and purple confection on to our crackers but what taste!! Food of the gods.
You have guessed. The alcohol that takes my fancy with Blue Stilton is always Port.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Trader Joe's is a small specialty grocery chain headquartered in S. California. They import goodies from all over the world. My favorite place to shop.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

English walnuts or black?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cream honey on a cracker with a slice of sharp cheddar tastes nice too.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I went to Trader Joe's yesterday and picked up a big ol' chunk of Blue Stilton cheese. Tonight, after dinner, I sliced off a slab, added some fresh walnuts (English), and drizzled it with my Orange Blossom honey. Ummh-Ummh!! I just found my favorite dessert. Next time I will try it with Roger Eagles wonderful cinnamon-ny clover honey and black walnuts. And after that.... well who knows?

Thanks RogerC


----------

